
PyTorch vs. TensorFlow for Your Python Deep Learning Project - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/pytorch-vs-tensorflow/
======
alphachloride
In order of preference:

1\. pyTorch

2\. Abacus

3\. Teaching a monkey calculus

4\. Tensorflow

Yes, I understand 2 & 3 are very clearly there for emphasis. This is satire.
The ordering of 1 & 4 is my preference, not a claim of some global truth.

~~~
asfarley
PyTorch was a revelation after spending time with Tensorflow tutorials.

